# adaptateur pci/pci express



## Frydek (17 Novembre 2005)

salut,
on m'a dit qu'il existait des adapteurs pci/pci express pour les nouveaux macs mais impossible de trouver ca qq part...
est ce que vous en avez entendu parler?


----------



## MarcMame (18 Novembre 2005)

Texas Instruments a annoncé la sortie d'une puce permettant l'adaptation d'une carte PCI (ou PCI-X) sur un bus PCI-Express. Soit directement sur une carte avec un design PCI (et donc avec un connecteur PCI-Express), soit une carte d'extension pour brancher directement des cartes PCI sur un bus PCI-Express.
Mais si la puce semble exister, Il n'y a aucun produit encore disponible pour le public. Seul une carte d'extension servant de référence et à la seule destination des fabricants à été échantillonné par TI.
Il va donc falloir attendre encore un peu.


----------



## Frydek (19 Novembre 2005)

merci


----------

